# D2R2-Deerfield Dirt Road Randonee



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

I headed down to Deerfield, Mass this weekend to ride in my first D2R2. The ride is a 116 miles with just under 15,000 feet of climbing on 80% dirt roads through beautiful New England hillside farm country. I had heard that this ride is an Epic not to be missed and I was not disappointed. It was a very well run event and an excellent ride...

singlecross


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Pics 2*

About 160 of us started out at 6am for the full loop and the climbing quickly sorted out the groups. I settled in with Andy and Jack from Seattle who had come East for the ride. We hung together for the first 50 or so miles of nice riding and pleasant conversation until Jack started to fade. He was suffering from being overgeared on the steep, loose dirt climbs with "only" a 30 front/26 rear cog. My small combo was a 30 front/32 rear cog and I used it often. Andy was riding strong but was commited to stay with Jack so I said goodbye and moved forward by myself. I saw these guys again at dinner after the ride and learned that Jack took the "bailout" option at mile 62 while Andy finished about 30 minutes behind me. Nice guys, nice ride...


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Pics 3*

The terrain was challenging with some steep dirt climbs and fast loose descents. Near record heat (90*F with 85% humidity) made it even more interesting. I was wondering about the toughness and amount of climbing going in to the ride but the heat was what really concerned me once I was there. I brought 10 packets of powdered Gatorade and a full ziplock of salted Cashews and used them all. Lots of stops for water with GREAT ride support and food from the organizers made it as comfortable as it could be. But when things started getting blurry I put the camera away and concentrated on just finishing the ride, sorry guys...

singlecross


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

*Pics 4*

At the end of it all I finished in 12 hours total with 10 hours of actual ride time. A whopping 11.5 mph average speed (Lots of 4-5mph seated climbs on the loose dirt followed by 20 mph standing descents to rest the bum and hop over bigger rocks, potholes, and washouts). But this ride for me was more about just staying in my comfort zone, managing my resources, and enjoying a full days bike ride on some sweet dirt backroads. I never felt terrible and had a great time. The course design is brilliant. I'll definitely be going back next year and recommend it to anyone who likes dirt roads and low gears.:thumbsup: The dirt tan was pretty cool too...

singlecross


----------



## zuk88 (Jan 11, 2006)

Great pics, looked like a lot of fun. I love gravel roads I wish we had more of them out my way.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, very impressive. I'm pretty sure I'd die trying to do that many miles of dirt in that kind of heat. But wow, what great scenery in your shots. I love the winding dirt through the trees. How many finished out of the original 160?


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Beautiful, SC! I`ve heard of that ride (or another called D2R2). What does it stand for? Is it the 200k out of a series, or just a one-off anual ride?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmmmm...........

Who do I know that would like a ride like that?!? :idea:


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

That's a beautiful area- I've been on a bunch of roads out there, but not dirt (yet)


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Ridgetop said:


> How many finished out of the original 160?


I don't know how many dropped out or took the bailout option. Everyone was pretty spread out after the first hour and it wasn't a race, just a ride so timing was optional. You checked in at the controls only if you wanted but were required to let them know if you were stopping and or changing your route

singlecross


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

rodar y rodar said:


> Beautiful, SC! I`ve heard of that ride (or another called D2R2). What does it stand for? Is it the 200k out of a series, or just a one-off anual ride?


It is a one-off annual ride that is not part of any randondee series. 

D2R2 = Deerfield Dirt Road Randonee

singlecross


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey, small world. I know Andy, and I've met Jack before he moved east. Go Seattle Randos! 

I must put this on my to do list.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Man, I wish I had dirt roads. Stupid dairy industry. 

Nice ride!

Maybe I should make that my goal for next year.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Saturday. Shipped my bike up today. Totally amped.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

It was an amazing day this year!! I'll be back next year for sure!


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Topher said:


> It was an amazing day this year!! I'll be back next year for sure!


You're not the Team CF guy I talked to out there are you? 115k route? I asked if you know my friend Mark?


----------

